# Used oil results for 08 GTI after breakin of 1100 miles



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Doesn't seem like too much oil testing is going on in this forum but here is a used oil analysis (UOA) for an 08 GTI fyi. 
If anyone wants to do oil testing it costs $22 from Blackstone labs or there are lots of other labs out there also. It is extremely easy to do. I would love to see more UOAs posted on this site.
Here are two other threads with UOAs in/after breakin:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...48842
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...48135









_Modified by saaber2 at 9:31 PM 8-20-2008_


_Modified by saaber2 at 9:31 PM 8-20-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Used oil results for 08 GTI after breakin of 1100 miles (saaber2)*

Nice, how do you send a sample in? how much oil do you have to send in?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Used oil results for 08 GTI after breakin of 1100 miles (rajvosa71000)*

you can get free sample bottles from blackstone here: http://www.blackstone-labs.com/free_test_kit.html
or use one of the many other labs. I know Dyson Analysis, and Amsoil have testing and there are many more labs also.
The bottles only hold a few ounces so you can catch some oil when you change the oil. Best procedure to get a good sample is here: http://www.blackstone-labs.com/gas_sampling.html
Or if you want to take a sample without changing the oil they sell a little hand pump where you screw the sample bottle onto the pump, put the hose down the dipstick tube and pump a little oil into the sample bottle. It works real slick and no mess. And you can buy more hose from any hardware store and just throw away the dirty hose after you use it.
pump: http://www.blackstone-labs.com/pump.html
One trick to getting the results faster is to send the sample bottle in a regular small box via mail or UPS. You will get results in only a few days that way. But if you send in the round bottle in the mail for some reason the post office is really slow in mailing bottles and it takes like two weeks. I just pull of the blackstone mailing label that comes with the free kit and stick it on a small box that has the sample bottle inside.
FYI this site explains what the various results mean, for example high manganese and low flashpoint may mean you are getting lots of fuel in the oil or high sodium and potassium may mean you are getting antifreeze in the oil such as with a head gasket leak. http://www.blackstone-labs.com....html
_Modified by saaber2 at 6:32 AM 8-21-2008_

_Modified by saaber2 at 6:36 AM 8-21-2008_


_Modified by saaber2 at 6:41 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Used oil results for 08 GTI after breakin of 1100 miles (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Doesn't seem like too much oil testing is going on in this forum but here is a used oil analysis (UOA) for an 08 GTI fyi. 
If anyone wants to do oil testing it costs $22 from Blackstone labs or there are lots of other labs out there also. It is extremely easy to do. I would love to see more UOAs posted on this site.
Here are two other threads with UOAs in/after breakin:
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...48842
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...48135









_Modified by saaber2 at 9:31 PM 8-20-2008_

_Modified by saaber2 at 9:31 PM 8-20-2008_

Keep in mind, 505.01, since it was designed with TDI's & soot in mind, are designed to shear down initially, then as the oil gets loaded with soot, it will come back to the original 5w40 "weight", instead of starting at 5w40, then get thicker and thicker with soot loading.
just sent mine in, oil from 20,000 to 25,000 miles and most importantly did not add fresh oil in between (which throws off the numbers), using the factory Castrol 5w40 (502.00 only).
The current oil I have is Total 504/507 oil, which is a 5w30 oil-- another analysis at 30,000 miles.
THen wanna switch to say... Amsoil DEO 5w40 (I would like to consider Series 3000 5w30 also)


_Modified by GT17V at 4:28 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Used oil results for 08 GTI after breakin of 1100 miles (GT17V)*

Cool, I just ordered a sample kit, I'll probably send oil from my Mk3 VR first with castrol syntec 5w40, and later from my 24v with Elf Exellium NF 5w40, since I just changed my oil on the 24V


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Used oil results for 08 GTI after breakin of 1100 miles (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_THen wanna switch to say... Amsoil DEO 5w40 (I would like to consider Series 3000 5w30 also)

I bet that amsoil would be a big improvement based on UOAs I have seen and using amsoil in other cars. Myself I am thinking of trying redline 5w40 as I have had remarkably good luck with redline on other cars.


----------

